# Dometic cookers - rubber rings



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

My van has the Dometic CRAMER CE99-ZF460-I-G standard in a lot of vans. The rubber rings which the pot grids fit into are looking a bit ropey. Does any body know where you can get replacements? Had a quick google but nothing leapt out at me.

Thanks


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*rubber rings*

We had the same problem. Went to a m/h show where Dometic had a stand. Mentioned it to one of the people there. They opened a draw which was full of the little black rings. Gave us a hand full. Sorted!

Neil


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I saw some yesterday on eBay but it was £2.85 plus Postage worked out nearly £5 Each OUCH.

Andy


ps try C.A.K tanks they stock a lot of bit for cookers.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You were lucky to be given them they are surprisingly expensive to buy.
Leisure spares will supply them they offer an excellent service web link here


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

we bought some from caravan tech on the a21 last year try a caravan dealer near you

joe


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Bought some 2 weeks ago from Southdowns Motorhomes in Portsmouth, expensive little blighters at £1.75 each. They stock 2 different types. Try googling Pan Support Grommet / bush.

Clive


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Another case for someone enterprising to knock out a few on their lathe out of something like black PTFE which would last a bit longer.

We've got a Cramer hob on the trailer, but I've never looked at those bushes before.

Like so many things on caravans and motorhomes, the gross profit margins are huge.

Peter


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Peter, the old ones were made of a PTFE like substance and were less durable than the rubbery ones in use now, they need to be a tightish fit in the base and also on the pan support otherwise they will rattle. The only improvement I can see would need the hole in the base to be increased thereby allowing the reduced portion of the insert to be bigger diameter, which is where the standard ones fail.
All in all for me I'd rather pay the extortionate price when needed rather than going to the faff of making your own and I have the equipment and expertise to do so.


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

bought a dozen from Lesiureshopdirect.com last weeK - just over £1 a piece plus postage and delivered in 2 days - excellent service and a good price. They all fit perfectly to our SMEV (though i think that Smev / Dometic are all the same firm now?).

Hope it helps

Glenn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Maplins do some grommets that fit and only cost £2.29 for 10 (part no QT39B), they do work as this previous post confirms.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1428427.html#1428427

>Maplin Linky<

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oops, wrong forum link in my previous post, try....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1129749.html#1129749

Pete


----------

